# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  recyclling concrete/bricks

## ghcomp69

HI Everyone. 
only a newby on forums. 
But would like to know if any experienced demolition contractors know if concrete/bricks that have render/mortar stuck to them...is ever checked for asbestos in the render/mortar.?? 
Seems like the our government warns about asbestos in mortar and render...yet many websites in Australia have little mention of it...-> main websites that indicate warnings are form UK and USA. 
I Do know that aparranetly there was an incident a  museum in Sydney a few years ago with asbestos found in the brick mortar... 
So the BIG question is how concrete recycling yards are accounting for this...before it ends up in everyones backyard agian! I imagine only fibro and the like is really checked for!!

----------


## Uncle Bob

How many threads do you really need?
I think the answer will be that there's no checking. There's no way a recycling yard could afford to have this checked or policed.
The BIG question is why do you care so much?

----------


## ghcomp69

Dont you think its a dangerous oversight!..or Dont you care! like some other contractors!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Mate, if I went around worrying about everything out there that's harmful I'd end up living in a bubble.

----------


## Marc

Is this the dork thread? can I join?

----------


## ghcomp69

point taken!

----------

